# My CBT experience with Psilocybin "Magic" Mushrooms



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

*My CBT experience with Psilocybin Mushrooms*

So after much pondering, I decided to give shrooms a try...because I heard all kinds of things I've heard about it, like this one:
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn9522-magic-mushrooms-really-cause-spiritual-experiences.html

Although its recommended you do it with a buddy, I went solo.

After 20minutes, I began to trip intensely for 1.5hr. This was incredibly pleasurable and I just enjoyed it.

Then for 2 hours, I went into deep thought. There were NO negative feelings at all. I began to confront into issues/memories that I've avoided my entire life because of all the pain/sadness it would bring upon.

I practiced my CBT techniques and WOW. I've never been a fan of CBT...always thought it was a false hope.. but shrooms gave me an incredible amount of insight and actual fair judgement that I lacked if I was doing CBT sober.

In the end, I started crying for joy (this was no high trust me...I felt a great amount of self-pride. For me it was a very memorable (and fun) journey of self-discovery.

The thing that struck me was that through the entire thing, my mind remained focused and clear. No fog at all like alcohol/weed. Sure there were mild hallucinations, but my sense of logic was better than ever.

PS. I just re-read this and realized how pro-illicit-drug use this sounds. Not my intentions at all. Just wanted to post about something I haven't seen before....and be advised this affects people very differently. Anxiety/paranoia is also common. I'm sure some of you also had experiences with shrooms...how was it? Med-heads, an "scientific analysis" would be appreciated as always lol.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

For me it was the worst trip of my life. All three times. (I know. I never learn).
I am always getting panic attacks.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

any lasting changes in your anxiety?


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

That's very interesting. How much did you eat? Since you were still able to practice your CBT and had mild hallucinations it doesn't sound like you ate that much. That's smart though, especially for your first time.

I've tried shrooms a few times. The first time I ate about a gram before school, the second time I ate an eight. The second time I couldn't stop laughing for about an hour straight. Then one time I ate about 4 or 5 grams and was high for about 8 hours I would guess. The first half was the best time of my life, then it took a really bad turn and the second half I thought I was going insane.

I definitely agree with the article that shrooms are a spiritual experience. Shrooms gave me a completely new perspective in life. I don't know why people think that all that happens when you shroom is you see pink elephants, its much more deeper than that.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Great news, psychedelics never agreed with me however i know they have LOTS of potential!


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

lde22 said:


> That's very interesting. How much did you eat? Since you were still able to practice your CBT and had mild hallucinations it doesn't sound like you ate that much. That's smart though, especially for your first time.


I did 1.75g. Enough to trip for 4hrs


wxolue said:


> any lasting changes in your anxiety?


Too soon to say. Although what I gained through CBT, I feel like I kept


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

They have also loads of therapeutic potential for OCD.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6210694.stm


----------



## fcbfcb (Sep 17, 2009)

I think your positive experience would indicate you're in a healthy mental space ("set"). Having the trip fresh in your memory presents a tremendous opportunity. It would be good for you to maybe try meditation to help get to that inner plane long term/permanently.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

fcbfcb said:


> I think your positive experience would indicate you're in a healthy mental space ("set"). Having the trip fresh in your memory presents a tremendous opportunity. It would be good for you to maybe try meditation to help get to that inner plane long term/permanently.


What medications do you suggest?

I've been on Prozac for 6 months (stopped 3 mths ago) and that worked fantastic.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Good ole Boomers. Ive done them one time and I would gladly do it again but only as a CBT therapy session. 

I basically wasted my trip but the amazing potential of psychedelics were revealed to me nonetheless.

I get that improved sense of logic thing from just weed and I find it helps me to "unjangle my mindwebs" if you know what im saying. 

....back to psychedelics.... They could dramatically improve the efficacy of CBT and other therapy techniques I believe if used under the proper guidance of a medically trained psychotherapist. 

It seems to me that psychs have the potential for long lasting changes when used in this type of manner.


----------



## fcbfcb (Sep 17, 2009)

Raptors said:


> What medications do you suggest?
> 
> I've been on Prozac for 6 months (stopped 3 mths ago) and that worked fantastic.


I'm not suggesting any medications... mediTATION! Practice centering yourself through meditative techniques, and maybe trip again to help "set the compass" to the mothership (as I like to call it). But first take some time to integrate your last experience into your everyday life condition... in ways such as acts of loving kindness, compassion, humor and connecting with others. These are the lesson for which I believe psychedelics are here to teach us.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Raptors said:


> Too soon to say. Although what I gained through CBT, I feel like I kept


I read somewhere that what you learn in CBT stays with you for months, even years even if you stop going to therapy. I wish the government would open its eyes and do allow more experiments with drugs for the treatment of mental disorders.


----------



## fcbfcb (Sep 17, 2009)

wxolue said:


> I wish the government would open its eyes and do allow more experiments with drugs for the treatment of mental disorders.


They already allow "drug" experiments! Its some of the Schedule I (i.e. no legitimate medical use) drugs that need to become available to therapists. Cannabis is still class I, and now that's being tolerated in lots of localities, but I think all of the more profoundly mind altering psychedelics will remain illicit and prohibited for quite some time.:no


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

psychedelics are very, very powerful. like most powerful tools (and they are merely tools, not solutions per se), a psychedelic experience can be life-altering in the positive sense, giving you more insight about your life and make you feel the love all around you, or, you can have a tramatizing bad trip that can set you back a few years. i've tripped many times (40) and have had both types of experiences. set, setting, dosage, my friends. as far as psychedelics, i highly recommend mescaline and ayahuasca. mescaline is much more positive/calm then shrooms or acid, and aya... well, i think ayahuasca (DMT + MAOI to matabolize the DMT) is the ultimate psychedelic/plant-teacher.


----------



## olia10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Magic mushroom will only help when you are able to let go while you are tripping. If you take enough quantity, the mushroom "spirit" will bring up your deepest fears and insecurities, you will have to confront them by accepting them and letting them go. 

The problem is most anxiety sufferers cannot let go. They are paralyzed by fear. In yoga terms, their lower chakras are under developed and thus they are stuck in a loop they cannot get out. I would highly suggest doing yoga for releasing tension and learning to let go.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

I am interested in mushrooms as a tool to grow as person.
Now What type of Mushrooms are they?
Is it classified or it's just one type?
Also the guy above mention Mescalina, as having a more positive effect.


----------



## rowancold (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm glad to hear those comments and experiences! I want to try it too! Psychotherapeutic narcotics could be costly to produce and rather unpredictable. One study, however, has discovered that the natural drug in magic mushrooms could be used to treat some mental disorders. Religious participants in one small study that took psilocybin, the drug in magic mushrooms, noted both better life satisfaction and more emotional openness for up to 14 months after the experience.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

It's weird this was bumped up because *the last time I had mushrooms was on Halloween night. *

My experience was not a happy one. While I had taken them previously a few times, and laughed a lot and had a good experience, this time it was about sickness and death. My face was painted like a skeleton and I had bought a doll sized skeleton figure with long, crazy grey hair wrapped in purplish gauzy clothing and I ran around a party at my friend's house saying, "I'm the plague! I'm the plague!" but no one but me thought that was funny.

One of the girls at the party who was sitting on a couch eating a (family sized) bag of m&m's looked green to me, and I kept asking everyone why she was so green, but nobody else could see it, but shortly after that she was diagnosed with diabetes.

My friend and I then went to a bar, and this guy at the bar promptly put his hands onto the small of my back. We had just come in and were ordering and he was sitting at the bar and was drunk and I was highly offended.

I moved away quickly and hated that guy all night. Well actually, initially I had thought he looked attractive, but when he put his hands on me I felt it was a sign of disrespect, and it triggered some bad memories in me, which was highly disturbing.

Then we went to sit down, and I was trying to talk to my friend in a booth, but I could not shut out the loud people on the other side of the seating area, and I had that hyper-aware-of-everything SA feeling and I felt they were doing it intentionally or something. So I put my hand up in the stop position towards them while not looking at them while trying to talk to my friend to block them out which it worked for me, but they agitated and angry.

I don't remember the rest of the night, but my experience generally was not happy and contrasted a lot with earlier experiences where everything seemed funny or enlightening in some way.

Once I went to Kmart with a friend and we couldn't stop laughing at all the brightly colored, patterned baby dresses. Maybe I'll get some and take some this Halloween and go walking, if I can find any. Probably would end up not leaving my house, though.

HIGTCOTIJKI


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

rowancold said:


> I'm glad to hear those comments and experiences! I want to try it too!* Psychotherapeutic narcotics could be costly to produce* and rather unpredictable. One study, however, has discovered that the natural drug in magic mushrooms could be used to treat some mental disorders. Religious participants in one small study that took psilocybin, the drug in magic mushrooms, noted both better life satisfaction and more emotional openness for up to 14 months after the experience.


Psychedelics are extremely cheap. If one were to grow their own mushrooms, it is less than $100 to grow enough for many many trips. Enough for a single trip is $10, same with LSD, and ecstasy. All of which are commonly given away for free in the hippie community and the healing community.

I have taken mushrooms a few tines, which always gave permanent lasting effects. I;ve taken Acid and MDMA, but always I took them at festivals, so the experience was more recreational and not therapeutic. I am planning on using LSD soon therapeutically and I would really like to use DMT and Ayahuasca for the same reason. The drugs can be a very helpful tool They can be life changing in an extremely powerful way.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

housebunny said:


> It's weird this was bumped up because *the last time I had mushrooms was on Halloween night. *
> 
> My experience was not a happy one. While I had taken them previously a few times, and laughed a lot and had a good experience, this time it was about sickness and death. My face was painted like a skeleton and I had bought a doll sized skeleton figure with long, crazy grey hair wrapped in purplish gauzy clothing and I ran around a party at my friend's house saying, "I'm the plague! I'm the plague!" but no one but me thought that was funny.
> 
> ...


For Hallucinogens to be of therapeutic benefit, one must go in with that intention. People, especially suffering from any mood or psychological disorder must be very careful of set and setting.

I've always thought that these drugs should be given much respect due to their profound effects on man. fun visuals and laughs are one thing, but mushrooms are so much more.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

How can one obtain shrooms? Can I grow some or is that risky?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

omofca said:


> How can one obtain shrooms? Can I grow some or is that risky?


You're getting into illegal questions. Buy some from a dealer (find a connection).
There are guides to growing them online.

This is basically a question that if you have to ask, you should stay away from them. Meet some experienced users first.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

I've had similar experiance with LSD, medium dose two hits of pretty strong acid, both times I tripped it was in the early am hours and both times I peaked during the sunrise.

It was a spiritual experiance both times. First time was solo, this last time was with a friend from work.

We chilled at the top of the 3rd level at my apartment complex. 

The benefits were only felt during and maybe 1 day after....no ego death or long lasting changes, other than the remebering of how I felt and what I saw during the trip.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Adderall and LSD are an amazing Combo.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been thinking about trying this for awhile now. I have access to shrooms if I want them, but I'm worried about having a bad trip.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

istayhome said:


> For Hallucinogens to be of therapeutic benefit, one must go in with that intention. People, especially suffering from any mood or psychological disorder must be very careful of set and setting.
> 
> I've always thought that these drugs should be given much respect due to their profound effects on man. fun visuals and laughs are one thing, but mushrooms are so much more.


Thank you. If I do it again, I will definitely do it with respect and think a lot about the intention I have going in.


----------

